# Get away from my shanty!



## DRR324 (Jan 29, 2010)

I understand the public lake comments.... would you really fish with in 30 feet of someone in the summer out of a boat? I know I wouldn't fish with in 40-50 YARDS of someone... so why is it ok in the winter to do so?? 
Also- I live on the lake, and fish it just about every day. I can 100% say that no one had a shanty anywhere near where I moved it Sat. Mine was the first one on the lake, and I can see where people have fished. Just common courtesy and common sense would suggest that you don't fish 10 yards from someones shanty, unless you know them..... don't matter much anyway, I'll be moving it again tonight to get away from the crowd.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Get some bottle rockets and angle them in their general direction. Something like this.


----------



## gmmerlin (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are the same people that will stand next to you while you are trying to fish from shore during the spring


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

cbgale2 said:


> Get some bottle rockets and angle them in their general direction. Something like this.
> 
> YouTube - Nice under ice fireworks . Small Medium Large!


I like that!! :lol: :yikes:

Dave


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Last sunday we fished cotton rd. Got setup at first light. We started catching fish. About an hour into it some jackwagon sets up 30 ft from us and starts spudding his hole. Fishing shuts off for over an hour. I wanted to say something to him but figured it wasn't worth getting in a fight over. 

Sent from my Droid using Taptalk.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Repaint and change the name on your perm, maybe they're onto something.


----------



## Fishingliving (Dec 16, 2010)

Never thought of doing bottle rockets under ice, I have done it in the summer. Might hurt your fishing for a while though.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

You guys must have never fished at Bolles Harbor lol 10 feet is the norm.lol


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> Maybe some of these unwritten rules should be written? I'm probably one of "those" people. Next time show them your deed to the lake and tell them to get the hell off your lake.


 Its true! Nearly every time I go ice fishing, this Trout guy sets up right next to me! The nerve.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

DRR324 said:


> I understand the public lake comments.... would you really fish with in 30 feet of someone in the summer out of a boat? I know I wouldn't fish with in 40-50 YARDS of someone... so why is it ok in the winter to do so??
> Also- I live on the lake, and fish it just about every day. I can 100% say that no one had a shanty anywhere near where I moved it Sat. Mine was the first one on the lake, and I can see where people have fished. Just common courtesy and common sense would suggest that you don't fish 10 yards from someones shanty, unless you know them..... don't matter much anyway, I'll be moving it again tonight to get away from the crowd.


Let me offer up something that may shed some light into why this happens. Yes I have been known to setup close to a perm shanty. I would think 30 feet (ten paces is enough). Now as to the why? The logic would be that if a guy has a perm shanty there must be some fish there. Doesn't mean there is, but they are not that easy to move so why would a perm shanty be there if no fish? Personally I don't mind the company as I fish alone a lot more than I care to. Most of the times that I have setup close to perm shanty there was nobody in them. I do care at least a little bit, but I won't always stay away especially if I have fished that general area in the past.


----------



## DRR324 (Jan 29, 2010)

Trout, I know all too well the why and logic, been that way for the 4 years I've had the perm shack. Wouldn't do me any good to repaint or re-name etc, the guys know my polaris ranger and would see it anyway.
Can't really tell ya whether other guys so close hurts or helps the catching, but I'd rather just have a little more space than 30 feet. I'm not the confrontational type anyway, hope they catch some while I'm on the prowl for something new. My perm hooks right to the ranger and I just pull it along for the ride while I'm hole hopping..... then leave it set up for a couple days if the bite is decent.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

We always get out early with our portables and find the fish, as soon as the ice gets thick guys are putting permanents on our lake!


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> Maybe some of these unwritten rules should be written? I'm probably one of "those" people. Next time show them your deed to the lake and tell them to get the hell off your lake.


 It sounds like ur one of those people. When its practical to do so (on a bigger lake) give people some space. Sound travels so well on the ice when people are 30 feet away they sound like their only 3. Its a public lake ya ya ya u dont have to sit on top of other people.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

What do you do with all the room around the shanty. Why does it matter? Now yes I am from the other side of the state were we will have 50 guys in the spot the size your trying to protect. So I am a little naive to the situation. The lakes are small and the spots were there are fish are even smaller. So we pack em and catch fish. Every once in awhile someone will try to lay claim to a spot but the are laughed of 
the ice shortly after.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRR324 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lumberman- the lake is 400 acres..... just about a mile by 3/4 of a mile.
Apparently the only fish in this small body of water are with in 30 feet of my shanty!!

I'm thinking a bit of skunk scent sprinkled around outside should do the trick, or bring my yellow lab out, he could make some new scent posts real close:yikes:


----------



## MichiganWalleye (Jul 19, 2010)

You just bought a license you didn't buy the lake.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

why not just paint on your shanty in blaze orange..... "STAY AWAY FROM ME"


----------



## firetiger (Dec 21, 2010)

This thread is for fisherman, lets act like people who love to sit on a frozen lakes and catch fish... can't we all just fish along???ne_eye:


----------



## Gillchaser (Sep 23, 2008)

Yup never fails! I had a guy last weekend at Portage set up all his junk about 12 yds behind me. But whatever it is a public lake and poeple will do whatever they want, the first time! If he was to set up on me after I moved to another spot we would of exchanged words. What gets me is when I was leavin to go to my other spot, I packed everything up and walked right passed him and said " Beautiful day isnt it" and no response what so ever from this lifeless, lowlife, want to be fishermen. LOSERS! Ice fishing brings out the poeple that dont have boats, or dont ever go to a lake and dont know ediqquite. They know they can walk out and fish, and that is there one time of year to act like they know what they are doing. They want to catch fish hell we all do, but they dont know the rules of the lakes.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

DRR324 said:


> Lumberman- the lake is 400 acres..... just about a mile by 3/4 of a mile.
> Apparently the only fish in this small body of water are with in 30 feet of my shanty!!
> 
> I'm thinking a bit of skunk scent sprinkled around outside should do the trick, or bring my yellow lab out, he could make some new scent posts real close:yikes:


LOL fair enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## baber (Jun 16, 2004)

How do you know that the person who is "A SOLID 20 FT" from you hadn't been fishing where you chose to put your shanty since first ice? Maybe they have GPS way points marked all around you and you are in "their spot"? Since so many of you on here are such awesome fisherman/woman you must have your shanty on a great spot. Hell, some times it is hard to tell if there is someone even in a shanty, so not only can I not fish next to you when you are in there, I can't fish next to your shanty when you are not in there? Do all you people who have "claimed spots" on the lakes have a cone in the best parking spot at work for when you are not there? YOU SEE MY CONE, GO FIND YOUR OWN PLACE TO PARK!!!!!!

I understand it is a 400 acre lake but if people are pulling 100+ pounds of gear that shrinks the lake considerably. People can't walk a mile to get away from you. You people that have shanties must have a quad to pull them, why don't you put your shanty a mile from the public launch?


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

How is it you didn't just drop your shanty on some else's hot spot? I don't know the lake you're on but, 400 acres isn't that big and doesn't take long to fill up. How you you know that their isn't someone else saying the exact same thing that's being said here. 

I found this honey hole last year, did all my homework to find it last year, went to hit it last night and someone droppped their permanent on it.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

i can think of two words here..."WIND BLOCK"


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

baber said:


> How do you know that the person who is "A SOLID 20 FT" from you hadn't been fishing where you chose to put your shanty since first ice? Maybe they have GPS way points marked all around you and you are in "their spot"? Since so many of you on here are such awesome fisherman/woman you must have your shanty on a great spot. Hell, some times it is hard to tell if there is someone even in a shanty, so not only can I not fish next to you when you are in there, I can't fish next to your shanty when you are not in there? Do all you people who have "claimed spots" on the lakes have a cone in the best parking spot at work for when you are not there? YOU SEE MY CONE, GO FIND YOUR OWN PLACE TO PARK!!!!!!
> 
> I understand it is a 400 acre lake but if people are pulling 100+ pounds of gear that shrinks the lake considerably. People can't walk a mile to get away from you. You people that have shanties must have a quad to pull them, why don't you put your shanty a mile from the public launch?


Did you or Abel even read _ANY_ of the OP's posts????


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

gooseboy said:


> i can think of two words here..."WIND BLOCK"


 ahahahaha


----------



## bassmatt (Jan 13, 2011)

I fished by a shack about 30 yrd away (no one there) tuesday in fairhaven just so i knew which way to go in because i could barely see shore with it snowing.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

jvanhees said:


> hahaha that is great. isnt there at least a 50 ft unspoken rule on the ice?


On a public lake?? Ha! On any lake for that matter. Sometimes the largest concentration of fish is in a very small area. I don't care if someone is posted on top of them already, I'm fishing.......Summertime fishing is one thing, but ice fishing is something totally different.

I would rather not fish next to anyone, but I'm not going to let 1 or 2 people have sole custody of the hottest spot on the lake, I will fish around them, while still being respectful.

We've all got to share the ice


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

gooseboy said:


> i can think of two words here..."WIND BLOCK"


Been there done that and actually when I was young a gentleman let us use his shanty because we were freezing.... thank you for putting your shanty out..

Thought just crossed my mind.. When hunting public land by law hunters have to put there name and address on the stand and it is legal to use other hunter's stand.. By law owners name and address have to be on shanties correct?
Is it illegal to use someones shanty on a public lake???? (if its unlocked)???:yikes:


----------



## baber (Jun 16, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> Did you or Abel even read _ANY_ of the OP's posts????


Yes, he is pissing and moaning about people being too close to him. He needs to get over it or buy his own lake.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Just remember, if you have a seasonal shanty on the ice and someone is fishing in a portable shanty near by when you arrive to your shanty. You need to move your seasonal shanty the hell away, since the guy in the portable arrived to the spot 1st. :evil:


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sib said:


> Just remember, if you have a seasonal shanty on the ice and someone is fishing in a portable shanty near by when you arrive to your shanty. You need to move your seasonal shanty the hell away, since the guy in the portable arrived to the spot 1st. :evil:


is this an unwritten rule:lol:


----------



## SBEII (Dec 31, 2007)

I have been having the same problem for years, so I decided to invest in a bigger shanty to secure my area! Now I just need some help setting it up on the ice!


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

HOW CAN YOU GUYS CATCH FISH WHEN YOUR'E CRYING ALL THE TIME:gaga:


----------



## DRR324 (Jan 29, 2010)

SE- I'll help you set it up, parking garage and the whole nine yards right there.!

Some of you guys think I'm all worked up over this, and thats not really the case. I'm just enjoying stringing this post along so everyone gets to put their 2 cents in (some not worth even that much). 

Just cause I have a perm shanty doesn't make a lick of difference. If you were sitting on a 400 acre lake in a portable, and I decided to drive/walk whatever out to your shack, then fire up the auger 20 feet away and set up shop- everyone of you would be asking what I was doing- maybe not come right out and ask me- but certainly be thinking it and probably not too happy about it.... whether you choose to state that here or not.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

For the most part this has been a healthy debate. One comparison I found interesting was the person who said if they were in their portable setup next to your permanent when you were not there and then you showed up, would you move? I doubt it, I wouldn't, but it is an apples to apples comparison and a very fair question. Maybe a poll is in order to see what people think is the common thinking on the minimum setup distance?

For the record, I don't think you're crying about this at all. It's been interesting and informational. It will probably have me thinking the next time I venture out near someone. Maybe you have a little more insight at to what us sled draggers are thinking too?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

DRR324 said:


> Some of you guys think I'm all worked up over this, and thats not really the case. I'm just enjoying stringing this post along so everyone gets to put their 2 cents in (some not worth even that much).
> 
> .


yeah I think the seriousness faded around page 2:lol:


----------



## NCS (Dec 28, 2010)

Boy, if I need to be more than 60 yards away from everyone out there tomorrow I better be prepared to do some serious walking. 

It's like hunting state land. It sucks when you get your tree stand up on a perfect tree and look and see orange all around you but you just have to accept it or hunt/fish private property.


----------



## SBEII (Dec 31, 2007)

Its all in good fun, and in all seriousness I have always thought that it would be a hell of a laugh to show up one Saturday morning to find one of those huge party tents set up on The Hot Spot. I have yet to meet/talk with an ice fisherman on the lake that I did not have at least one thing in common with and even if they end up fishing so close to me that I can see their jig on my vex, well I know its not common sense that we share, but the love of ice fishing! Its Crappie time for me, have a good weekend guys.


----------



## mk_bovee (Feb 17, 2009)

iLiveInTrees said:


> On a public lake?? Ha! On any lake for that matter. Sometimes the largest concentration of fish is in a very small area. I don't care if someone is posted on top of them already, I'm fishing.......Summertime fishing is one thing, but ice fishing is something totally different.
> 
> I would rather not fish next to anyone, but I'm not going to let 1 or 2 people have sole custody of the hottest spot on the lake, I will fish around them, while still being respectful.
> 
> ...


just like the old adage of 10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish, 10% of the lake holds 90% of the fish..........its a well known fact that when locals find a good spot, it get invaded by newcomers.

with that being said, i won't set up within 20 yards of someone without asking them first..........and 99% of the time, people don't mind it. i guess it's because i show some courtesy to them in asking if i can fish that close.....maybe its a lesson that others can use out there


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

How about this, small lake by me has one perm. shack on it. Well I was fishing a spot that has produced panfish reliably for years about 40 yards from this shack, I figured they were spearing as it had a cut block of ice next to it, well the fellow came over and chatted for a minute. I had no fish laying on ice I always put them in a bucket, I had drilled a cloverleaf set of holes to make room for the vex and the fish. When I left I kicked snow into the hole and placed a small pine branch next to it as it was supposed to snow. Came back a couple of days later and could not find the spot, the shanty door was blowing back and forth, nobody in it so I looked inside, guess what I saw the clover leaf hole and pine branch. So I drilled more holes in front of the door and fished, caught some for a meal and left,I dont feel I did anything wrong it is a public lake. A lot of guys in our area like to put out a perm. on a known good spot then treat it as a bait pile for deer on stateland you know "my territory" same as the rental shacks on higgins or houghton lake.


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

I fish out of both a perm. and portable. I am not one to set up close to someone else b/c it upsets me when someone does it to me. Early this week I was fishing outside of a shanty village and doing well. The first two mornings I was the only one fishing. The third morning I was the first one out. As I was about to set up a guy came up to me on a sled. The closest shack to me was 50 yds away maybe a little more. It was his and he told me that i was close to his tip-up holes and he thought he would let me know before I set up. he ran 3 in a line near where i was and 2 somewhere else. Come on, really? he hadn't been there the last two days, at least in the a.m., and he was by himself. how many lines was he using? I didn't know they were there b/c it was dark and I was there before he was- drill some holes somewhere else. But I didn't say what was on my mind and just drove another 20 yds away and started fishing. I don't think that guy fished for a solid 30 minutes without messing with something outside his shack or starting up his sled and shutting off once in a while or picking some friends up from shore and then bringing them back. just my rant...


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

mk_bovee said:


> just like the old adage of 10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish, 10% of the lake holds 90% of the fish..........its a well known fact that when locals find a good spot, it get invaded by newcomers.
> 
> with that being said, i won't set up within 20 yards of someone without asking them first..........and 99% of the time, people don't mind it. i guess it's because i show some courtesy to them in asking if i can fish that close.....maybe its a lesson that others can use out there


This is an excellent point of view. I would not be so offended if someone came up to shoot the breeze and asked to set up a little ways off. I feel my little peace and quiet while fishing is my right and combat fishing does not offer me that little sanctuary. I am constantly trying to find the off the beaten path places that one actually has to walk to. This seems to thin out the party goers or just the occasional fishermen that doesn't even know what a topo looks like. But as for the one who sits down and uses my holes that I have been hole hopping around in for the last hour and they watched me do it I take a big chub out hook it up to a dacron lined tip-up and set it in the hole 5 feet from them. When the chub spools them and the flag goes off I go and make a big pull and try to set the hook on that BIG one.


----------



## chinewalker (Jan 4, 2011)

kwcharne said:


> Maybe you moved your permanent shanty on top of "their" honey hole. Im sure if someone had a great spot that they always fished and always had success with would be pretty upset if they came out the next day and found a permanent shanty right on that spot. Take the good with the bad. Just fish and have fun.


No [email protected]#t!!! Whos says the guy with the perm gets to hog the honey hole. Ice fishing is about moving anyway. You can't just wait for fish to come to you.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

ctsdaxx said:


> This is an excellent point of view. I would not be so offended if someone came up to shoot the breeze and asked to set up a little ways off. I feel my little peace and quiet while fishing is my right and combat fishing does not offer me that little sanctuary. I am constantly trying to find the off the beaten path places that one actually has to walk to. This seems to thin out the party goers or just the occasional fishermen that doesn't even know what a topo looks like. But as for the one who sits down and uses my holes that I have been hole hopping around in for the last hour and they watched me do it I take a big chub out hook it up to a dacron lined tip-up and set it in the hole 5 feet from them. When the chub spools them and the flag goes off I go and make a big pull and try to set the hook on that BIG one.


Thats a classic. I'm still laughing about the last time you did that. This issue is one of my pet peeves. If I'm hopping around 5 or 6 holes, don't expect pleasant conversation if you plop your butt down on one of my holes. Especially the guys with "I fish this spot all the time" attitude. On the other hand, if a perm shanty is unoccupied I may drill fairly close, but would move off if the owners showed up. They took the time to haul it out there, they should be given their space.


----------



## WATTS (Feb 4, 2005)

"post from jigworm"

This issue is one of my pet peeves. If I'm hopping around 5 or 6 holes, don't expect pleasant conversation if you plop your butt down on one of my holes. Especially the guys with "I fish this spot all the time" attitude. On the other hand, if a perm shanty is unoccupied I may drill fairly close, but would move off if the owners showed up. They took the time to haul it out there, they should be given their space.[/QUOTE]


AMEN ! This is the definition of good fishing conduct.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Been there done that and actually when I was young a gentleman let us use his shanty because we were freezing.... thank you for putting your shanty out..
> 
> Thought just crossed my mind.. When hunting public land by law hunters have to put there name and address on the stand and it is legal to use other hunter's stand.. By law owners name and address have to be on shanties correct?
> Is it illegal to use someones shanty on a public lake???? (if its unlocked)???:yikes:


I don't know- I suspect it is legal to use it. On a lake in the NE LP I used to have a shanty I used for spearing (with a couple tip-ups around to add additional excitement). Not only did I leave it unlocked, I left a spear, a couple decoys, and wood for the stove in it.

When you opened the door written on the inside was something like:

You are welcome to use this shanty and the things in it. However, they are still mine. Please leave here what you find here. Also, please don't burn all of my wood. If you use some, please bring some out on your next trip. Lastly, if I show up while you're fishing in my shanty, I'm willing to share it with you, we may each make a new friend- but I'd appreciate it if you'd let me fish here. I did buy the material, make shanty, and haul it all the way out here. 

Good Luck and Be Safe!

John Caretti
Proprietor​It worked out well because I often ended up with a just a skim of ice in the hole when I went to fish and I never lost a thing. Once the wood bucket was kind of low but I had enough to get me through the day. On my next trip I found a two pack of 1lb propane bottles and one of those small single burner heaters with a scrap of paper that said, "Thanks!" It was hard to cook on, but it kept the shanty warm! I kept it as long as I had the shanty and then when the shanty gave up the ghost I gave it to a couple kids that were out in a portable. I kept my wood stove, though!

I figured the note on the door was better than a lock. Someone can break off a lock, but taking _my_ stuff meant they were stealing from someone that was willing to share. Most folks tend to be honest. Putting them on their honor keeps them that way.


John


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> I don't know- I suspect it is legal to use it. On a lake in the NE LP I used to have a shanty I used for spearing (with a couple tip-ups around to add additional excitement). Not only did I leave it unlocked, I left a spear, a couple decoys, and wood for the stove in it.
> 
> When you opened the door written on the inside was something like:
> 
> ...


Now that is very cool and sportsman-like :coolgleam


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> I don't know- I suspect it is legal to use it. On a lake in the NE LP I used to have a shanty I used for spearing (with a couple tip-ups around to add additional excitement). Not only did I leave it unlocked, I left a spear, a couple decoys, and wood for the stove in it.
> 
> When you opened the door written on the inside was something like:
> 
> ...


That's top notch sportsmanship and down right neighborly. Thanx for the great read.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

feedinggrounds said:


> A lot of guys in our area like to put out a perm. on a known good spot then treat it as a bait pile for deer on stateland you know "my territory" same as the rental shacks on higgins or houghton lake.


:lol: Those shantys arent placed there because its a good fishing spot. They are in that location because its the easiest spot for the owner to take care of them.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I'm going to start anchoring my boat out at my hotspots to claim them as my own in the spring.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> :lol: Those shantys arent placed there because its a good fishing spot. They are in that location because its the easiest spot for the owner to take care of them.


On my lake they usually put there perm shanties right in front of there house, so when they get to drunk they can find there way back home. Lol


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Duck-Hunter said:


> On my lake they usually put there perm shanties right in front of there house, so when they get to drunk they can find there way back home. Lol


 Now I am going to have to build another shanty, great Idea. Not every time but once in a while a drink among friends is good lubricant for fish stories:idea:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I assume none of the shanty crybabies river fish for salmon or stealhead. I can only immagne the meltdown they would have trying to fish at tippy ,dam. But I was here first. Mommy, Mommy, they are crouding me.


----------



## CAMOHUNTER (Nov 13, 2005)

Can't we all just get along? Public lake=fish where ever you want. GET OVER IT! Jeez. With all the electronics now days (GPS, cameras, fish finders etc.) it's no wonder everybody can find these "good spots" so what makes you think that just because you found it, no one should be able to. I think this is one of the best things about ice fishing. You can easily find what others think may be good spots, and so you try your luck there too. Now, I understand there jack*****es that take things a little to far, but isn't that true anywhere? Let's just catch some fish....eh?


----------



## CAMOHUNTER (Nov 13, 2005)

unclecbass said:


> I assume none of the shanty crybabies river fish for salmon or stealhead. I can only immagne the meltdown they would have trying to fish at tippy ,dam. But I was here first. Mommy, Mommy, they are crouding me.


No kidding! "His line is too close to mine!" :gaga::lol:


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

unclecbass said:


> I assume none of the shanty crybabies river fish for salmon or stealhead. I can only immagne the meltdown they would have trying to fish at tippy ,dam. But I was here first. Mommy, Mommy, they are crouding me.


That exactly why I don't fish at Tippy or any other combat fishing situation. It's just not worth the hassle. I also respect other people, always give them a little space and expect the same in return.....


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

unclecbass said:


> I assume none of the shanty crybabies river fish for salmon or stealhead. I can only immagne the meltdown they would have trying to fish at tippy ,dam. But I was here first. Mommy, Mommy, they are crouding me.


That kind of combat fishing usually only leads to drunken fights and tickets for snagging. If I do go to Tippy I stand back with a beer and watch all the excitement. No need to even fish it is like going to the big tent to see the circus.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

The reason our individual taxes are $11billion, is because we all have to chip in. Even 10 yards should be enough distance to live with, closer isn't too exciting, but if you're on the hot spot it is what it is. I've never heard of someone doing needlepoint getting crowded out...something to think about


----------



## spear (Oct 15, 2010)

Will this debate ever end. It is what it is. I hate it, try spearing in caleville it just pisses you off. Nothing you can do about it thats just the way people are.


----------



## kcfishin (Nov 12, 2003)

We make an annual trip to Higgins each year in Feb/March for smelt with about 15 guys. We've camped on the same GPS mark each year for smelt. Two years ago, a permanent shanty was right on the mark, so we backed off about 20 yards and set up. (not to mention there were about 50 other shanties in the area). The owner of the perm shanty comes out an hour before dark. Drives his truck right up to our shanties and starts dropping F-Bombs like crazy, then goes in his shanty and loudly gripes F-Bombs for another half hour about how we have the whole lake and why did we have to fish right next to his shanty. 

Lucky we didn't have kids with us or I would have had to say something to him. This guy was ridiculous. What makes you think that your unoccupied permanent shanty has a 50 yard no go zone around it? When we set up the shanty was unoccupied.

So am I supposed to draw a 50 yard halo around every permanent shanty one the lake? That pretty much eliminates the entire drop off near smeltville and the north state park.

I WILL FISH NEXT TO YOUR PERMANENT SHANTY IF YOU'RE NOT THERE. IF YOU DECIDE TO SHOW UP AFTER I'M ALREADY THERE, THEN DEAL WITH IT. Even better, stop over and say Hi, Hows the fishin' tonight? 
Maybe then we could be friends instead of enemies.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I think its more of something different in the horizon, no different than a pine tree in the middle of the oaks always has a runway. It is the same in the summer too. I cant even count how many times when trolling you see a line of boats heading out to the area of the boat that was there first, then they tend to either follow the fish or spread out looking for more fish and when a group starts finding fish it tends to draw a crowd, no different actually than seagulls or ducks grouped up around a kid with a bag of bread or popcorn. There is a lot of open water and people cling to landmarks and unfortunately a shanty is a landmark.


----------

